# Starchoice - Device to remove HDCP



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

I need a device which has HDMI in, HDMI out and can get rid of HDCP. I have a Starchoice Motorola Satellite receiver connected to a Pioneer VSX 92 receiver. The Satellite receiver was working fine with the Pioneer receiver until a new update was sent down and now I get a black screen that says “HDMI splitter found”. 

I called the Satellite provider and the solution is connecting the Satellite receiver directly to the TV or use component cables to the Pioneer VSX 92 receiver. I don’t have the option to connect the satellite receiver directly to the TV as I have only one HDMI port on the TV and have three HDMI components. I don’t want to use component cables as if find the picture is not as good as HDMI. 

Is there a device out there that can remove HDCP so I can use my Satellite with my Pioneer VSX 92 receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Custom HD Fury ?


----------



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

Is the problem with Pioneer AV receiver or Motorola satellite receiver? I know the satellite receiver is putting out the error and sees the AV receiver as a splitter. Does pioneer need to make HDCP compliant firmware update or does the satellite receiver need a update to work with the AV receiver? 

If it is the Pioneer AV receiver that will not do DHCP compliant switching, is there any other brand that does?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

HDCP is High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection. It's meant to stop unauthorized use of copyrighted material.

In the US, attempting to remove HDCP from a signal is against the law (DMCA). I don't know whether it's legal in Canada, but we won't be talking about it here.


----------

